# Craigslist a viable option to sell a bike around the area



## theeGOAT (Dec 24, 2010)

Ive got a pretty much brand new bike, a killer price, listed on craigslist for a while now and no one seems to be biting. Have any of you had successes selling your bikes on craigslist? Is there a shop that buys used bikes in north jersey?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Give us the details. Maybe what you consider to be a killer price isn't


----------



## theeGOAT (Dec 24, 2010)

Its a Scott CR1 with 300 or so miles on it and Ive had it listed for 1200 bucks


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

theeGOAT said:


> Its a Scott CR1 with 300 or so miles on it and Ive had it listed for 1200 bucks


Size? Pics? What year? Which CR1? The Elite, Pro, Comp? SL? Team?


----------



## theeGOAT (Dec 24, 2010)

Its a team model with 105, size 56, and a 2010


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

theeGOAT said:


> Its a team model with 105, size 56, and a 2010


eh not so killer, used bike, not a very popular size, and unknown condition of components/frame. my lbs sold a new 2010 caad9 5 (with 105's) for $1200... i know thats apples to oranges but they are both similar in the way that they're race bikes. and the caad is likely the most popular racing frame in the world.


----------



## theeGOAT (Dec 24, 2010)

LOUISSSSS said:


> eh not so killer, used bike, not a very popular size, and unknown condition of components/frame. my lbs sold a new 2010 caad9 5 (with 105's) for $1200... i know thats apples to oranges but they are both similar in the way that they're race bikes. and the caad is likely the most popular racing frame in the world.


damn interesting. ill leave it up as is and bring the price down some more when it expires i guess


----------



## JunkYardBike (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you looked out the window at all the white stuff on the ground? Wait until spring.


----------



## Ymerej881 (Feb 2, 2011)

JunkYardBike said:


> Have you looked out the window at all the white stuff on the ground? Wait until spring.



He's right...its a good time to be a buyer on CL, not a seller. I've picked up a few bikes during the winter for dirt cheap and resold them a few months later for a pretty hefty profit. wait if you can.


----------



## theeGOAT (Dec 24, 2010)

thats what i figured people would be interested in preparation of the spring


----------



## Ymerej881 (Feb 2, 2011)

Most people won't start thinking "I need a bike" until its 60 degrees and sunny, then they'll hit CL up pretty quickly. Make sure you relist on a Friday afternoon right before a warm weekend, put a good price on it and you should see some action.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

1200 for that bike is no great deal

about par for the course on craigslist


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I sold 2 of my old bikes on craigslist last year. I didn't want to deal with ebay, packing/shipping etc. The key is to price is realistic in terms of buyer's perspective with full description and links to large photos on flickr or similar site. 

Good luck.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I got my 05 Madone listed on CL for 1300, neg.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

I got a MTB on craigslist for going on a month and half and still nothing. But it just might be the weather


----------



## theeGOAT (Dec 24, 2010)

as it turns out i just lowered it 100 bucks and people flocked all over it


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

LOUISSSSS said:


> eh not so killer, used bike, *not a very popular size*, and unknown condition of components/frame. my lbs sold a new 2010 caad9 5 (with 105's) for $1200... i know thats apples to oranges but they are both similar in the way that they're race bikes. and the caad is likely the most popular racing frame in the world.


You must be really short. I'm sorry.


----------



## JunkYardBike (Jan 1, 2009)

theeGOAT said:


> as it turns out i just lowered it 100 bucks and people flocked all over it


Things are heating up! (Literally and figuratively)

I didn't ride even one day in January because of the awful road conditions, but I've been out more than a dozen times so far in February. Feels like Spring out there!

Glad you made your sale.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

Just wait till gas gets to 4 dollars a gallon. Then you will see people buy bikes like crazy


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Terex said:


> You must be really short. I'm sorry.


I know for a fact that 52s and 54s sell more than 58s. I've seen the sales numbers from MT big3 manufacturers to confirm this. That's for the NE usa


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

LOUISSSSS said:


> I know for a fact that 52s and 54s sell more than *58s*. I've seen the sales numbers from MT big3 manufacturers to confirm this. That's for the NE usa


So, you can't read either. :wink: Here's what he said: "Its a team model with 105, size *56*, and a 2010" 

Have a good weekend!


----------

